# New to this board



## Snooky (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Everyone.

New to the board. Coming back after a 2 year lay off. (Back Surgery). Any tips on getting back into it slow would be great. So far I am on MHP Probolic-Sr and 5 tetra. Thanks in advance. 35 years old, married. wife and 2 kids. * year old boy and 2 year old girl. I also coach son's ice hockey team. Need to fit in at least three days for working out.


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

Snooky welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2006)

Snooky welcome to IM!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2006)

_Welcome to IM  _


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

As I drink to much , and don't train well, I'm not sure whether I should welcome you to IM.    But I'll say 'Hallo' anyway......


----------

